# kleines Java Programm (Verwaltung)



## maik005 (11. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

bin ein absoluter neuling in Java und muss nun für die Schule ein Programm schreiben.

Ich weiß ihr macht keine Hausaufgaben, aber es ist wirklich wichtig, und danach werde ich mich auch an Java setzten, und diese Programmiersprache lernen.

Also zum Problem,
ich muss ein Programm (inkl. Kommentaren) schreiben, das in mehrere Dateien aufgeteilt ist.

Eine Idee für das Programm habe ich schon, aber keine Ahnung, wie ich das umsetzen soll, und vor allem leider keine Zeit (die Abgabe ist am 14.2.2007 und ich schreibe an diesem Tag schon eine wichtige Mathematik Klausur, für die ich noch praktisch alles lernen muss).

Zur Idee:

 - Eine Art DVD-Verwaltungssoftware sollte es sein
 - alles auf der Konsolenoberfläche.
 - man sollte DVD´s eingeben können und auch die möglichkeit haben, eingegebene DVD´s anzuzeigen (ggf. suche
   nach Titel oder Schauspieler?)
-  Zusätzlich sollte man Zusatzinformationen (villeicht. eine kleine Beschreibung, Länge, Schauspieler) eingeben 
   können.
-  desweiteren sollte man die möglichkeit haben, eine eingegebene DVD wieder zu löschen
-  das ganze sollte Menügeführt sein.
-  und perfekt wäre dann noch die speicherung der Daten in einer externen Datei, damit die Daten auch bei einem 
   Neustart des Programms noch vorhanden sind.


Ich hoffe sehr das ihr mir helfen könnt und ich verspreche euch, das ich mich sofort nach der Mathematik Klausur an Java setzten werde und es lerne.

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus

Gruß
Maik

PS: Ich werde immer mal kurz wärend des lernens für Mathematik hier reinschauen.


----------



## DP (11. Feb 2007)

maik005 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,



hallo



			
				maik005 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß ihr macht keine Hausaufgaben



richtig erkannt, daher ist hier gleich zu.



			
				maik005 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber es ist wirklich wichtig



schule ist immer wichtig



			
				maik005 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danach werde ich mich auch an Java setzten, und diese Programmiersprache lernen.



das sagen alle wenns knapp wird



			
				maik005 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich muss ein Programm (inkl. Kommentaren) schreiben



na dann mal ran an die tasten!


----------



## Roar (12. Feb 2007)

hallo,
für 100eur (absoluter schüler-sonderpreis) mach ich dir das.
kontakt per icq oder mail (siehe profil). bezahlung auch gerne über paypal.


----------



## Jockel (12. Feb 2007)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Aufgaben aus, die keine Hausaufgaben sind? Hätte da morgen um 14h eine Deadline und sitze somit immer noch auf der Arbeit. :- /
@Roar: würde dein Angebot auch für mich bestehen, würde mit dem Preis auch noch etwas nach oben gehen ;-)


----------



## Roar (12. Feb 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Roar: würde dein Angebot auch für mich bestehen, würde mit dem Preis auch noch etwas nach oben gehen ;-)


 *kopfkratz* versteh den satz nich ganz :roll: aber das angebot gilt nur für schüler also nich für dich :bae:
und mit dem stundenlohn aus dem preis kann man auch zufrieden sein, kannst dir ja ausrechnen


----------



## Jockel (12. Feb 2007)

Hm, schade...
Wollte mit meinem unverständlichem Satz nur wissen, ob du mir auch was gegen Geld programmieren würdest und das dabei etwas mehr rausspringen würde. Aber da mein Schülerdasein doch schon einige Jahre her ist, muss ich mich wohl selber bemühen. Es sei denn, du hättest noch Studenten-Sonderpreise im Angebot.
So, bin erst einmal Kaffee holen...


----------



## Roar (12. Feb 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, schade...
> Wollte mit meinem unverständlichem Satz nur wissen, ob du mir auch was gegen Geld programmieren würdest und das dabei etwas mehr rausspringen würde. Aber da mein Schülerdasein doch schon einige Jahre her ist, muss ich mich wohl selber bemühen. Es sei denn, du hättest noch Studenten-Sonderpreise im Angebot.
> So, bin erst einmal Kaffee holen...


klar studentenpreise gibs auch :O 
falls du das ernst meinst kontaktier mich einfach.


----------



## Jockel (12. Feb 2007)

Nein, war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Es sei denn, du hast schon einmal eine C#-Desktop-Applikation mit einem J2ME-Programm über Bluetooth kommunizieren lassen. Dann hätte ich tatsächlich ein paar Fragen.


----------



## Roar (12. Feb 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> C#


pf :bae:
gut nacht :bae:


----------



## Jockel (12. Feb 2007)

Komisch, das sagt mein Kollege auch, der den C#-Teil machen darf ;-) Dabei weiß, glaube ich, keiner mehr, warum man sich dafür entschieden hat...
Naja, wünsche auch eine gute Nacht...


----------



## Azrahel (12. Feb 2007)

Lol, ich muss auch schon seit 4 Wochen auf C proggen, und seit 4 Wochen starte ich als erstes Eclipse... bis mir dann auffällt das ich ja den C_builder brauche  Also gugge ich mir dann nochmal wehmütig mein Eclipse an, und zwinge mir dann wieder C auf. (Vom Himmel in die Hölle in 2 Mouseklicks, macht mir das mal nach)


----------



## maik005 (12. Feb 2007)

@Roar:

wow 100€ für einen Schüler, der nix verdient?

hmm, eher 20 € VB?

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Roar (12. Feb 2007)

maik005 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wow 100€ für einen Schüler, der nix verdient?


 hm, faulheit muss halt bestraft werden :roll: :bae:

:arrow:


			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> icq oder mail


----------



## DP (13. Feb 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maik005 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falls du hilfe zur steuererklärung deiner einkünfte brauchst, kannste mich anpingen. es gibt auch ne rechnung :lol:


----------



## maik005 (14. Feb 2007)

so,

also, hab so ein bisschen was schon geschrieben.

Bin nun aber auf ein Problem gestoßen:

Kann ich bei einer Eingabe über die Tastatur, die einer String-Variable zugewiesen wird, ein Leerzeichen benutzen?

Bsp:    "Mein Buch"

oder gehts nur so:  "Mein_Buch" ?

Gruß
Maik


----------



## sanduleak (15. Feb 2007)

Ne, Mein Buch geht auch


----------



## kurt 3 (10. Dez 2007)

Hallo Roar,

ich habe im Rahmen meines Studiums (Wirtschaftsingenieuwesen) das gleiche Problem. Ich muss ebenfalls eine DVD-Verwaltung in Java programmieren und bin alles andere als "sattelfest" in dieser Thematik. Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar , wenn du mir die von dir wahrscheinlich bereits programmierte DVD-Verwaltung zuschicken könntest. Den Obolus von 100 Euro würde ich natürlich sofort überweisen.....     ;-)


----------

